# Accessing Website - BT Home Hub - is it just me?



## Simon D (2 Dec 2008)

I've been experiencing some problems with getting into the UKAPS website (on and off) for about three weeks now. I can sometimes be on here for 2 or 3 hours without a problem and then go to a different page and get a message "Page cannot be displayed". Other times I cannot get in at all, although I can access any other website!

Is it just me, or does anyone else have a similar problem?  I've had a computer geek look a my desktop PC and laptop, that I prefer to use, and he says there's not a problem with my hardware. 

James Clarke (UKAPS webmaster) says s it must be a problem with my ISP, BT Internet,  and my computer geek tends to agree. Thanks James for your help and many emails, this is not intended as a slur on you!

I live in a rural area where I do not have access via cable internet connection, which is probably the most favoured method so BT Broadband [HomeHub] is one of the few and best (not cheapest) options available to me. I was wondering if anyone else used BT as an ISP and has been experiencing any problems? Any help would be gratefully appreciated. I have asked BT but had no response, I've joined and asked the BT Broadband Forum and had no replies. 

Anyone else?


----------



## chump54 (2 Dec 2008)

I'm sure you have tried these but...

have you tried a different browser?

does restarting your computer help?

C


----------



## Simon D (2 Dec 2008)

Hi Chump

Tried everything apart from a different Internet Service Provider. 

This is why I'm wondering if anyone else is having problems with BT Broadband or even wasn't having problems with BT Broadband. This has only been in the last three weeks!

Last night just after I wrote this posting, same problem occured and couldn't get back in.


----------



## JamesC (2 Dec 2008)

Hi Simon.

Sorry to hear it's still not fixed. It could be a DNS problem. I use OpenDNS servers for my DNS lookups which work really well. If you know how then change your DNS servers in your network settings to these - 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 - and let me know how you get on.

James


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Dec 2008)

I am on BT and don't experience any problems, also use a BT Home Hub.


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Dec 2008)

ive got a BT homhub (and work for them for my sins) and have had no problems.  As above it out sound like a dns issue. You could try putting the IP address of the site in when it fails so it by-passes the name. Cant give you the IP as cant ping from work but can send you the link from home later if no-one else puts it up


----------



## JamesC (2 Dec 2008)

Try this when you can't connect normally:

http://79.170.40.54/ukaps.org/forum/

Let me know if it works
James


----------



## Simon D (2 Dec 2008)

Brilliant, thanks to all for help and advice.  I was specifically pleased to hear that some of you do use the same ISP and are not experiencing the same problem. This narrows down the possibilities tremendously .



> change your DNS servers in your network settings to these - 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 - and let me know how you get on.



James, I don't know haw to do this, but I know a man that can (his name happens to be James too, actually, thinking about, it I've never seen the two of you in the same room! Your not my brother-in-law are you?)



> Try this when you can't connect normally:
> 
> http://79.170.40.54/ukaps.org/forum/



I'll try this idea first and as requested will let you know how I get on, assuming I have another failure. I have rememebered to write this down as obviously I wont be able to access it in the event of a failure.

Recently I've been able to access the site early in the evening and then later it fails so I can get a couple of hours out of it most days. Re-boots don't help, once I'm out it's usually for an hour or two. 

Anyway, I better submit this post before it's too late!

Once again, thanks for the help and ideas


----------



## Simon D (3 Dec 2008)

Wow, maybe I'm a bit older than some of you guys out there (at a young forty two), but!! do you ever remember calling out the TV repair man and when he gets there the TV works and everything is ok? Before he arrived It didn't matter how hard you kicked the TV, it wouldn't work. I thought that that the repair man was a thing of the past and now you've  just replaced him.

I've manged to stay online for five hours without a problem, I've read some very interesting articles and feel very educated. I'm looking foward to next year when I change my aquarium tank to a bigger better planted tank and thanks to the info I've gleaned from the contributors of UKAPS I feel more confident.

I didn't mean to sound like a whinger about my connection problems and they may well return tomorrow, but in the meantime HOOORAAAAY!!! Five hours without a problem best result in the last three weeks.

I would be on here about five hours a night anyway if I could. 

Brilliant, informative, informationalistic (Is that a word or did I make it up?) Anyway the wife seems to think she deserves some attention now, so best I off. lol

Many thanks


----------



## Simon D (4 Dec 2008)

Spoke too soon, the old gremlin woke up and came back to haunt me! 


> JamesC on Tue Dec 02, 2008 10:25 am
> 
> Try this when you can't connect normally:
> 
> ...


Tried this to no avail! 

I'll try the dns server network thingy! ~(sorry not so technical) I'll get the boffin back to give it a bash.

Thanks


----------

